# My collection, after about a month



## nakahoshi (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to share the love. I know this isnt anything people havent seen before, but i just want to show you my pride and joy. Well, kinda. what flashaholic wouldnt like seeing a photo shoot?












Hope you enjoy. Shouldnt be too big for the forum, 800x600...
-bobby


----------



## CLHC (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey! Way to go on your collection there Nakahoshi!

Enjoy!


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 7, 2006)

Wait, what's in that blue MM?? Did you get a red drop in already?


----------



## cy (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome to cpf, I'd warn you to hold on to your wallet. but I see it too late


----------



## bruner (Mar 8, 2006)

nakahoshi,

Great start! Nice photos too.

I, for one, love a good photo shoot 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the coments. Its funny. No matter how many times you promise yourself or the girlfriend. Your last light, is never your last light. it always ends up being your "last light for the month"
I thought it would end with my QIII but nooooooooo
-bobby


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 9, 2006)

That is one crazy *** MiniMag mod. Is Just a red led drop in? Or did you do the mod yourself? I see it has a anti roll and clip. Cant see if it has a ram switch or not. But damn thats cool.


----------



## Omega Man (Mar 10, 2006)

Mini-Moder said:


> That is one crazy *** MiniMag mod. Is Just a red led drop in? Or did you do the mod yourself? I see it has a anti roll and clip. Cant see if it has a ram switch or not. But damn thats cool.


 Yeah, what he said...


----------



## InfidelCastro (Mar 10, 2006)

Mini-Moder said:


> That is one crazy *** MiniMag mod. Is Just a red led drop in? Or did you do the mod yourself? I see it has a anti roll and clip. Cant see if it has a ram switch or not. But damn thats cool.




Looks like he has the White Night Ize upgrade installed and the redfilter/bezel/pocket clip installed on it that Mag sells. I bought this kit myself, but was not impressed with the red output, so I'm going to get the red Night Ize as soon as I see one around here. I think I ended up tossing it all. I still have the pocket clip, but wasn't impressed with that either.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 10, 2006)

Its a little like Frankenlight... I like it though.


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Looks like he has the White Night Ize upgrade installed and the redfilter/bezel/pocket clip installed on it that Mag sells. I bought this kit myself, but was not impressed with the red output, so I'm going to get the red Night Ize as soon as I see one around here. I think I ended up tossing it all. I still have the pocket clip, but wasn't impressed with that either.



Exactly. Id love to say it was months of hard work designing and modding and fabricating. but again, i have 14 or so posts... :naughty: Its all bought! The red lense really does kill the night ize output but it looks cool in the picture. Id say the hardest part of the "project" was standing in line at the store to pay for the items. Just wanted my old maglights to get some new life to them, i cant believe my "emergency" car light used to be a minimag un-modded. Scary to think of using that to change a tire or something.... lame. well, CPF really woke me up, and really emptied my wallet. Now i keep a PT impact XL in the glovebox. Im awaiting a FENIX L1P in the mail, anyone have one?
-bobby


----------



## DreamScape (Mar 12, 2006)

Bobby, Nice shoot man.
Welcome to CPF too.

I/we look forward to your shoot next year.
I have a feeling you will need a bigger mirror :naughty:


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 22, 2006)

My Wallet is much much lighter also 


Come on M6


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 25, 2006)

Very cool picture. It reminds me of the cover of that Football movie "Friday Night Lights."


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks, i think i need to update this photo shoot, ive gotten alot of lights, this is too much fun, and too expensive


----------

